# Back to school Mac specials and deals



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

We're right in the thick of back-to-school shopping for many students and parents of students. Thought we'd start a thread on any Mac or iOS back-to-school specials or deals that ehMacians might come across.

Apple is having their annual back-to-school special and this year's is similar to last years, with their *Buy a Mac with Education Pricing and receive a $100 Back to School Card* which can be used in the iTunes Store or App Store for apps, books, music and movies. 

​

Apple's sale goes until September 21st. 

*Best Buy has a back-to-school special for iMacs with $50 off any iMac* until August 23rd. 
Best Buy also advertises that they will *beat any price online* or elsewhere plus mark off 10% of the difference. 

*Zagg is having a 20% off back-to-school iPad bundle*. 

​

*Adobe Canada has steep education discounts* on all their products. 

Mostly Digital on London, Ontario is having a "*One Day Massive Sale*" on Thursday, August 23rd. 

Anyone else find any other Mac or tech related back-to-school deals? Please post in this thread!

Canada Mac dealers, or Mac vendors, feel free to post any specials you are having in this thread!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Future Shop has a sale on some iPad models* until August 30th.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

As always, *some good deals on Apple refurbished equipment*. 

Lots of students need a laser printer. *Newegg.ca has a Brother HL-2270DW wireless laser printer with duplex that is only $74.99 with $2.99 shipping*. Allows you to print from an iPhone. Also has ethernet networking. Nice little printer, I have a Brother laser that I've used for several years that has been reliable.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Dell.ca has some great deals on their nice monitors* and a few other computer accessories.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

I remember when Back to School meant pencils, pens, paper notebooks, binders, duo tangs, loose leaf, etc...

I don't know how today's parents can afford Back to School these days...


----------



## yourstruly5o1 (Aug 19, 2012)

can the $100 Back to School Card be used towards an ipad?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

screature said:


> I remember when Back to School meant pencils, pens, paper notebooks, binders, duo tangs, loose leaf, etc...
> 
> I don't know how today's parents can afford Back to School these days...


Tell me about it! Read this US study this morning:



> With more children entering elementary and middle school this fall and after cutting back their spending last year, parents with growing children will hit the stores this summer to replace and replenish what their children might have had to “make-do” with last school season. According to NRF’s 2012 Back-to-School spending survey conducted by BIGinsight, the average person with children in grades K-12 will spend *$688.62* on their children, up from $603.63 last year. *Total spending is expected to reach $30.3 billion*.
> 
> *Combined K-12 and college spending will reach $83.8 billion*, serving as the second biggest consumer spending event for retailers behind the winter holidays.





> Not surprising, parents will spend the most on clothing, accessories and electronics this summer. Realistic about the cost of select items and the necessities needed for the school year, parents estimate they will spend an average of $246.10 on clothes and *$217.88 on electronics. Nearly six in 10 (59.6%) will invest in some sort of electronic device, a sharp increase from the 51.9 percent who planned to do so last year. *


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

yourstruly5o1 said:


> can the $100 Back to School Card be used towards an ipad?


Nope, just for content from the iTunes Store or Mac App Store. If you buy an iPad however, you do get a $50 Back to school card.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Used electronics and back to school items are always an option through *eBay who have an organized Back To School section. *




*Amazon.ca has specials and really good deals on iPad and iPod accessories*.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Chapters-Indigo has a back to school sale on some electronics, including 25% off Native Union retro phone handsets* that work with iPhones. 










You can be too cool for school like Lenny Kravitz. 










Or the Hoff! :lmao:










Or 007 agent Daniel Craig!










There's a middle button on the handset that can activate Siri. 

Works with a Mac too.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Wait, there's more...










Orlando Bloom. 










Eva Longoria. 










Mel B. 

It's all the rage. :lmao:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Groupon has 52% off "iBallz - Ultimate iPad Protection". *



Regularly $59.99 for $29. As of this writing, deal can be had for next 9.5 hours.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*BestBuy has $50 off Model MC102LL/A MacBook Pro 13.3" Intel Core i7 2.9GHz* (regularily $1529 now for $1479. Good until end of day today., August 23rd.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Futureshop's having a "VIP" Sale in store only today with $50-70 off iMacs, MacBooks (Pro and Air).

There's a list posted of the systems/discounts on RFD:
[Elect] Future Shop V.I.P. Sale Aug 23 in-store only. ON NOW. Price list posted - Page 5 - RedFlagDeals.com Forums


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Do we want reports of happy educational back-to-school customers? We're 3 educational Macs in this year, happy for the educational discount (still missing the free iPod equivalent) and now with two extra superfluous iTunes/Mac App gift cards...

Thanks Apple!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Carbon Computing has a Back to School, Macbook Essentials Bundle*.


----------

